# Yep, I got another one...



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I just received this aluminum car in the mail today. A real roach, but very workable. Lots of staining on the top and sides, inserts missing but inside car, light doesn't work, missing both couplers, missing 3 wheel sets. Lots of scratches, but just playing around with some 400 grit paper, I knocked down a lot of the scratches. I'll keep sanding with finer paper until I get into the 2000 grit stuff, then a buff. Complete with fuzzy pictures.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

De-construction of the car begins.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

More DE-consruction.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Old link pins knocked out, and I put together 4 wheel sets from parts I had.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

New link couplers installed, along with the wheel sets... I only broke 1 link coupler this time,lol!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

New light bulb, couplers adjusted, wheels oiled, ready for the rails..Busting down the shell now.. I'm going to need a new "glass" top, and the side panels stating the car number..


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Flyer....looks good. I've always been leary to try sandpaper on a plastic model but might give it a go now with your high grit papers

DaveH


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

daveh219 said:


> Flyer....looks good. I've always been leary to try sandpaper on a plastic model but might give it a go now with your high grit papers
> 
> DaveH


This car is all aluminum, buddy.If you must use sandpaper on a plastic car, use some wet/dry paper, and use it wet. I like #400 w/d.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> This car is all aluminum, buddy.If you must use sandpaper on a plastic car, use some wet/dry paper, and use it wet. I like #400 w/d.


Nice find to save.:thumbsup:

I am wondering why the aluminum is rusting?
I know aluminum corrodes but I never saw aluminum rust?
Do you think you will be able to get it nice and shiny?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> Nice find to save.:thumbsup:
> 
> I am wondering why the aluminum is rusting?
> I know aluminum corrodes but I never saw aluminum rust?
> Do you think you will be able to get it nice and shiny?


The shell is nice, with no breaks. It does need a new plastic "greenhouse" for the top, and the side strips with the car #'son both sides need to be replaced, all available as repo's.
As far as the "rusting", it's some sort of tar or hardened liquid. It comes right off with a little polishing. I'm going to sand down the car with 400 grit paper to start and then finish up with 2000 or finer, then polish. It should be fine, and the small spot I tried my procedure on worked out good. I didn't have any 2000 paper on hand so I can't get that part of it done, but I'll be going to the auto parts store in awhile, and I'll pick some up. Pictures to follow. I think folks were apprehensive on bidding when they saw all that nasty brown stuff, but I took a chance and won it.The reason I said that is I bid on the car with 2 hours to go, and there weren't any other takers. Got it cheap.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OK, so it is not rust but something that leached on to it.

I have seen aluminum corrode and turn white but never saw it turn to a rust color.

I like the aluminum cars.:thumbsup:
It had green up top not clear?

Reckers did a thread on cleaning them up.
I wonder what happened to him!?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> OK, so it is not rust but something that leached on to it.
> 
> I have seen aluminum corrode and turn white but never saw it turn to a rust color.
> 
> ...


Clear on top buddy. I too love the al. cars. They're so pretty when shined up!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I just re read it, you said greenhouse on top.

Green would look nice I think I have seen some with a green window insert?


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Great looking project


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Sweet!

Love those passenger cars!:thumbsup:


----------

